
The Road to Learn React.js – Build Hacker News App - educative
https://www.educative.io/collection/5740745361195008/5676830073815040?ref=hn
======
acemarke
I've plugged Robin's previous posts and materials many times, because they
really are that good. If you're looking to get into React, I'm sure this
course will be worth looking into. (For one excellent example of his writing,
you might want to look at his recent post "Tips to Learn React + Redux in
2017": [https://www.robinwieruch.de/tips-to-learn-react-
redux/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/tips-to-learn-react-redux/) ).

If you're looking for more material to learn React, I keep a big list of links
to high-quality tutorials and articles on React, Redux, ES6, and related
topics, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a source of solid info on more advanced topics.

------
k__
For people who want to learn some concepts before (or after) they built such
an app:

[https://github.com/kay-is/react-from-zero](https://github.com/kay-is/react-
from-zero)

Also, I started blogging this year, maybe some of the (React) posts help:

[https://dev.to/kayis](https://dev.to/kayis)

------
grzm
This Show HN from mid-December on Robin's blog post looks related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837)

Lots of upvotes, some discussion there.

~~~
acemarke
Yeah, that post was for Robin's self-published book. This link is a paid
interactive course based on the same material.

(FWIW, Max Stoiber did the same thing with his React/Redux/Immutable tutorial
[0], and I'm actually hoping to turn my own "Practical Redux" tutorial series
[1] into an Educative.io course in the near future as well.)

[0]
[https://www.educative.io/collection/5642398931615744/5741031...](https://www.educative.io/collection/5642398931615744/5741031244955648?authorName=Max%20Stoiber)

[1] [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/practical-
redux/](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/practical-redux/)

~~~
wale
Oh. Practical Redux is your doing; Good stuff. Thanks.

~~~
acemarke
Thanks, glad you like it! I've paused the series for a bit so I can focus on
some other tasks for the immediate near future, but have a bunch more topics
that I plan to write about. If you're interested, I've got a list of
tentatively planned blog posts at
[https://gist.github.com/markerikson/840fc9baf9598971ae252b92...](https://gist.github.com/markerikson/840fc9baf9598971ae252b92ac832955)
.

------
DonCullen
Paywalled. Not saying it's not a good resource, just putting that out there so
others are aware.

------
pygy_
[http://www.threaditjs.com/](http://www.threaditjs.com/) implements an HN-like
app with user submissions, threaded discussions and backend communication with
various frameworks (Angular, Backbone, Ember, Mithril, React and Vue).

Kind of like TodoMVC, but with a more substantial app.

------
fahimulhaq
I'm one of the co-founders of Educative which is an interactive learning
platform for software developers.

We are working with authors to either transform their existing content into an
interactive course or create entirely new content from scratch.

If you are a content creator instead in knowing more, send me an email. My
email is in my profile.

Happy to answer any questions.

------
markwaldron
Just bought it. I've been building a React app for about 2 weeks, but there's
always more to learn. I look forward to following along with this tutorial!

------
eljimmy
This comes across as an advertisement.

------
maruhan2
Does anyone know how the 30day back thing works?

~~~
fahimulhaq
Just send an email to returns@educative.io.

~~~
maruhan2
But I can't seem to find the fine-print conditions.

~~~
fahimulhaq
Here are the Terms[0] and FAQs[1].

Feel free to send me an email if you more questions(email in profile).

[0]: [https://www.educative.io/terms](https://www.educative.io/terms)

[1]:
[https://www.educative.io/collection/page/6630002/170001/2200...](https://www.educative.io/collection/page/6630002/170001/220001)

